# Need some help with a new WHFB Project



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

Hi folks. So I really need to get my creative juices going, and that includes getting some advice for a new project to start on. I currently have a few various armies that I work on at glacial paces, but I like coming up with new ideas, and I especially like opportunities to kitbash models and get creative. 

So far I have one completed 40k army, which is 3000 points of Thousand Sons. It's mostly a gunline style, supported by sorcery, with a _very_ heavy arcane theme. I do enjoy sorcery and magic. To counter that, i'm planning to build a super-high tech Tau battlesuit army based around different types of FW and GW battlesuits. I also have, rattling around in my head, a Blood Angels/Space Wolves list that's all counts as, with angels and wolf-riders, very Norse themed.

On the Fantasy Front, I'm about half done with a High Elf army; Back in the last army book, when you could run two Dragon Mages, back before 8e went to percentages; then the 8e Army Book allowed full cav armies again. So I'm in the process of splicing together Silver Helms, Reavers, Dragon Princes, as well as Dragons (I have 3 kits, 1 as a Prince w/ Lance, two as magi), Drakes (giant eagles), Skycutters pulled by drakes, and even a LotR Felbeast that I painted up as a Flameheart 'Phoenix'. A highly mobile 'cavalry' force full of highly fantastical _stuff_.

As you might have noticed, a lot of these lists are very one-shot gimmicks. they don't get played much, but aside from the rather large Thousand Sons army, I only have one basic approach. Static gunlines or all out charge of the valkyries.

I'm not really sure what I want to do next. I love having access to strong magic. I really enjoy being able to put together interesting characters, both in kit-bashing and writing a story for them. I dislike the idea of, for instance, a horde of skeletons (or old school necrons), because they seem really boring. I want an army with some substance. That I can sink my teeth into them and narrate in my head and create characters and go crazy with. I love magic, as I said. I'm not a very good painter, so I tend to enjoy armies with less flesh to paint... Warriors of Chaos are fun, being entirely armored. Demons I could get away with, because any colors works for demons, but I suck at highlighting for fantastical colors.

I've seen the rules for Be'lakor, and I'm tempted to try something with him. Legions of Warriors of Chaos, Knights, Sorcerers... Maybe even use him a Great Host from Warhammer Forge. But I'm not sure what would work.

I've looked at Empire, and find that while I could make a HUGE army out of them, I don't like the style. I want _fantasy_, and their clockwork steampunk isn't what I wanted. 

Can anyone help me with some suggestions?


Bonus points if anyone can think of a way to make that Norse-style Angel/Wolfrider army in Fantasy.


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

Xabre said:


> I've looked at Empire, and find that while I could make a HUGE army out of them, I don't like the style. I want fantasy, and their clockwork steampunk isn't what I wanted.


I was going to suggest Empire because other than the aesthetic they fit most of the rest of your requirements such as a powerful magic army and lots of customization and characters you can work into the army. They also have a nice selection of monsters in Demi-gryphs, Griffons, pegasus, and even a Dragon. The knightly orders also allow for a broad range of custom work and painting. Just avoid the gunpowder weapons and the steam tank and you are skipping most of the steampunk elements. The empire could also be used to do some interesting "counts as" or mixed human/non-human armies. Ogres can be given hats and feathers and make great unit filler, halflings and dwarves can also be mixed in all fluffy and everything. There are even some great demi-human armies around like this all halfling army.

You might consider Lizardmen, they are powerful in the magic phase and have lots of cool looking monsters. Dark Elves also fit much of your requirements (although since you already have a HE army may be less interesting).


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

Ya know, The irony here is that my friend keeps whining because he can't get Dwarves in 40k, and I tell him to find an army where the stats fit, and go with it... and I'm ignoring my own advice in the Empire, with how varied they can be. I guess now my problem is that I just don't _know_ where I want to go with even the theme, so I can't pick stats and models to work with. I had built a few Empire Cav armies on paper, because the idea of a 1+ army on horse seemed so impressive, but my elves already are Cav-based, so I wasn't sure if I wanted to go that route. Might merit some looking into.


----------

